# Are Havanese prone to Luxating Patellas ?



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

My Rosie, 11 months old, hurt her leg yesterday while we were playing. She has been putting some weight on it, but favoring it. I have noticed a little click when I touch her leg in a certain way. Our previous dog, a Westie, had to have two surgeries for ACL repairs. I am soo sad and also concerned about the huge vet bills. 

Nothing I read ever said that Havanese are prone to these orthopedic issues.
Comments?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

My understanding is that many small breeds are prone to luxating patellas. If you got your dog from a responsible breeder, both parents should have been tested, and the results posted online. If both parents score well there is a lower probability that an offspring will have it. If the parents have it, the offspring will likely have it as well. Someone else please chime in.


----------



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

I bought her from a very highly regarded breeder who health test their dogs, so this is completely baffling to me.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

have you contacted your breeder yet?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RingAroundaRosie said:


> I bought her from a very highly regarded breeder who health test their dogs, so this is completely baffling to me.


Unfortunately, there are no guarantees... A puppy from parents with good patellas COULD have luxating patellas, though it is less likely. Not all luxating patellas need surgery either. There are different grades.

Also, if she injured herself, it might not even be a congenital problem. I think you need to take her to the vet and talk to yourbreeder.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would call your breeder. Fred has luxating patellas. He injured himself once and was on 2 weeks crate rest. It was strict rest. Literally pick him up to potty and carry him back inside. He was about 1 at the time. The orthopedic surgeon said he didn't need surgery until he was lame 16 days a month. That day came this year and at 7 years old, Fred had knee surgery on 1 knee. His other knee is fine so far......
Talk to your breeder. I know when Bella needed liver surgery at 1.5 years old, her breeder gave me back all the money I paid for her, to put towards the surgery.
I hope your little one will be ok. Good luck!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Can a vet just do a hands on exam to feel for the luxating patellas? When Zoey was a puppy the vet noticed a bit of something but said he wasn't concerned because her bones were still developing. But he watched it and she is fine now. If your dog is limping I would bring her to the vet.
Maddie had an injury that brought us to the vet we found out that her elbow never attached to her leg. It is very uncommon. We spent a lot of money for good x rays and was three visits. We would never had known if she hadn't hurt herself. At least not yet and she will be three in July.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie has pretty bad LP. Our vet had her on Cosequin and said let's wait and see. She's 4.5 and he switched her to Dasuquin. I've never seen her favoring a leg or limping and her patellas are very loose.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

My Miya at 3 1/2 years has hurt her right knee. She has been on total cage rest for two weeks and is being given Metcalm. I still see her limping after two weeks of total rest. I do hope she won't need the surgery. Really worried for her.


----------



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

*Rosie update*

I took Rosie last week to see the vet. He examined her, watched her walk, and told me I could rest easy, that she didn't need surgery. He told me that she did have luxating patella on the one rear leg, but rarely do small breed dogs needs it repaired. Prescribed Rimadyl for 1-2 weeks, and told me to try and limit her jumping. So far so good! She is using it more, limping much less.

A few days later she developed a yeast ear infection, so I was back to the vet for more meds. Poor baby! Still, she is happy and sooo loveable !

Thanks for your replies! It's so good to be a part of this community.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

My Miya is still limping after 3 weeks of cage rest. Are luxating patella surgery successful?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

leena365 said:


> My Miya is still limping after 3 weeks of cage rest. Are luxating patella surgery successful?


Yes, several dogs on the forum have had the surgery. The recuperation period is no fun, for the dog OR the people, but I haven't heard of a single one that didn't solve the problem. (though a dog who has one leg done often needs the other one done further down the line)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Miya Fred had surgery on one of his knees last April. I happened to notice he wasn't bearing all his weight on it. Nobody else noticed it and it was hard to see. I would touch both his back legs and realize one had more weight on it. Even with rest, it wasn't getting any better. The surgery went well. He had to get the groove deepened, the tissue around the knee tightened and his tibia cut and straightened. He romps around like a puppy now. So far his other knee is ok. I was told it was in the same condition as the one that had surgery.....But they told me, until he is lame 1/2 the month, no need to do surgery. That knee is never lame....so far! Knock on wood. Good luck to you.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Took her to the VET this morning and the doctor said it was not the patella at all it was an ACL surgery she required her ligament was broke hence the limping. Needless to say surgery was required and now have to keep her quiet for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

leena365 said:


> Took her to the VET this morning and the doctor said it was not the patella at all it was an ACL surgery she required her ligament was broke hence the limping. Needless to say surgery was required and now have to keep her quiet for 6-8 weeks.


So she has already had the surgery? Poor little girl! Feel better!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the good wishes and advice. If anyone has an ideas as to how to keep her still and quiet I would appreciate them. I hate to have to put her in a crate again?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest is best for her while she heals. Try to give her lots of love when she is in the crate. Get down on the floor and reinforce that you are with her through this and she is not isolated.
Also, talk to your vet about rehabilitation. Ask about therapy: when it should start? what resources are available for rehab? could water therapy be started before she's ready for land therapy? etc? Many vets are beginning to realize the value of rehabilitation. If yours isn't -- ask around for a vet that is!! Sending good thoughts for you both!!!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Lorraine for the tips and good wishes.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

We wish the best for Miya. Hope she recovers fast and fully and you don't go crazy trying to keep her quiet. It's not going to be easy, I'm sure. We're thinking of you both. Good luck.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

sending good wishes for a quick recovery


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I took her to the VET yesterday as she is still not eating but drinking alot. He gave her an anti vomiting shot and an antibiotic shot. She was fine but still not going towards food only water. Then in evening she started vomiting again. I took her to the 24 hour animal hospital where they told me after doing bloodwork this morning that she has high kidney levels which he feels is due to the Metacam she has been on for three weeks prior to surgery. I thought when a dog goes through surgery they do bloodtest to see if everything is good before they do the surgery but apparently not. I was not very happy with the decisions I made in the past month. I listened to an acting vet that said rest her on Metacam for a couple weeks and see if it fixes the problem. I wish I had done the xray and blood work initially. Hindsight knows no bounds. Please say a prayer for my Miya:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

You and Miya are in our thoughts and prayers for all good things.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Prayers going out for you and Miya. Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to here about Miya. I do believe they should have done blood work beforehand... I am confused as to why she was on meds before the surgery. Bella had liver surgery, Fred knee surgery and Scuds eye surgery. I don't believe any of mine took meds before the surgery, just after. 

I hope she feels better soon. Sending prayers and kisses your way!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

They originally thought it was luxating patella and told me to give her metacam for a couple of weeks and total bed rest. When that did not work I went in and had an xray done where they discovered it was an acl problem and did surgery right away. Extra bloodwork and biochemical testing is extra and since they found thru the xray what the issue was I did not ask to have the extra bloodwork done but I did not realize that part of the surgery process is not an initial blood test. I thought she is 3 years old she does not need it. My mistake again hindsight.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How is Miya doing?


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Doing a little better. Her kidney levels are back to normal but she is quite fearful eating on her own. I am giving her sulcrate for upset stomach and I have stopped all meds as it was the cause of her upset stomach, vomiting and lack of apetite. I am crushing her normal meal and adding warm water and feeding via spoon. Hopefully tomorrow will be better? I do hope the VET takes the port out of her arm today.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad she is feeling a little better. Sounds like she is in good hands You are a wonderful mommy!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Are Havanese prone to luxating patellas*



leena365 said:


> Doing a little better. Her kidney levels are back to normal but she is quite fearful eating on her own. I am giving her sulcrate for upset stomach and I have stopped all meds as it was the cause of her upset stomach, vomiting and lack of apetite. I am crushing her normal meal and adding warm water and feeding via spoon. Hopefully tomorrow will be better? I do hope the VET takes the port out of her arm today.


Hopefully, stopping the meds will help her feel better and start eating again. It's not fun having an upset tummy and vomiting. That would make me afraid of eating too. Sounds like you could be on the right track. I feel for the two of you and are sending good wishes your way.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I am still spoon feeding. She is only nosing her food. I hope she starts eating on her own soon. She is more alert and barks now if she hears a sound.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Hope she is better soon- it's so hard to see them sick. Misty has a luxating patella, grade 1- so I am hoping she will not need surgery.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

It is especially after an allergy to medication. They are afraid to eat. I have started her on chicken breast but she will not eat much of anything else. I have tried canned food kibble cheese and today even pumpkin as she has not pooped since Thursday. I hate to have to take her to the Vet to have an enema done on her. The poor thing I wish she would recuperate a little faster.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks all for your good wishes and prayers. Miya has finally started feeling better and is eating her regular food and pooping on her own. I can't wait until I do not have to pen her anymore so she can play with her favorite sidekick Kashi.


----------



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

That's wonderful news about Miya  It is really difficult to keep these little bundles of energy from jumping around, having tried to do so with my Rosie for the past month, with little success. She is using her back leg normally now, so I'm less uptight about her running, etc. but it's always in my mind. Having been through two ACL surgeries with my first dog, I am super motivated to avoid that if I can. The worst part is just not feeling I can play with her the way I want and she wants! Really stinks.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

How long is it before they are completely recovered? I know the VET said cage rest for 8 weeks after the surgery. When do I no longer have to keep the dogs apart so no rough play will happen? How long before she can be treated like she was before the surgery?


----------



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

I wish I could remember , it's been a while since our Westie had surgery - I can tell you that I did not crate her - vet never told me that. Once she was healed she went right back to being her old spunky self - no problems until later, she had a little arthritis that we treated with Rimadyl as needed.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I spoke to the VET this morning and she said another couple of weeks of cage rest when she is not sitting with you. After 8 weeks you start off with 10 min walks in the 9th week, 15 min walk in the 10th week, 30 min walk in the 11th week and a little bit of play with Kashi but monitored. She also said a range of motion exercise should be done on that leg. She also said the ligament take anywhere from 2 months to 12 months to heal completely and that is not even 100%. Therefore, no more jumping on furniture for her.


----------

